# Repairing and polishing a Barge.



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Not all the knives that are shipped to me are in pristine condition. The thing I demand is a firm lock-up. Any knife that has a frame lock that is loose is shipped back. But the knife shown below was just poorly sharpened. I was going to fix it, but getting everything so it looked "normal" would have taken hours. So I just took an Atoma 14 and "removed" the factory bevel. This made the edge wider, and also at a keener angle.

After the stone work was done, I started polishing with antique glass and various pastes. I also had some 3.2 million grit slurry and some 5.4 million grit slurry. After the paste work was done, I decided to first polish every whisker mark out of the bevel with the 3.2 variety, and then "double polish" the edge with the 5.4 example.

Yikes! I tried to "tickle the dragon," but even using three fingers to keep from being sliced, I could feel the edge nibble at my fingerprints immediately, like little piranha. I removed my fingers instantly!

Frankly, I'm amazed. I would place this common jackknife against a sushi knife any day. I've never seen how such common foreign alloy can get this sharp.

View attachment 85999


----------



## SGT E (Feb 25, 2015)

Damn thats purty!


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

You should have seen the factory edge--how it got past Q/C baffles me. The next Barge in the same box might be perfect.

As you know, I place the edge over half of the The Queen's eye. It shows that the edge is straight and polished, and that process makes the edge incredibly sharp. It was the first time I used both grades of nanodiamond slurry to perfect an edge. I just hope some quasi-Rambozo doesn't want to thumb the edge. I no longer carry bandages for idiots.

BTW, lots of people believe a "pretty edge" is dainty. I haven't changed the Rockwell hardness, and the knife slips easier through whatever media you're slicing. And don't forget, that knife made the Kershaw advertising on a prepper/survivalist magazine. The Barge is a great knife, and I started carrying one EDC about one month ago.


----------

